# Matrix Viper 1089 Rod Blank in Blue



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, I have one, a brand new one. It's the Matrix Viper 1089 in Blue Fiber and it's Brand New. Would make an incredible Cobia Rod for this Spring. 

Retail on this blank is just shy of $200.00

First *$150.00* gets it.


----------

